

Ask HN: medical pricing geo-location startup - camradal

For US HN readers, going to the doctor is always filled with uncertainty, i.e. how much it's going to cost. Most health care places do not list their prices and there is no way to find out until after the fact.<p>What does HN think about implementing geo-location app/start up to provide pricing information on the procedures (by users) and attach them to the places?
======
samstave
<https://www.healthinreach.com/search/>

Here it is...

~~~
camradal
Great, thanks for sharing. Seems like a step in a right direction for the
medical industry to get more open about pricing of procedures if we ever to
get any kind of market-based competition.

------
samstave
There are some startups doing this. The last one I saw was at Rock Health Demo
Day (ill have to go find the name of them - but they were in LA)

The idea is sound - but you need to figure out the model.

We also need a medical groupon. BRB ill go look for that co.

